# Buying a Saunders 670 DXL Dichroic Enlarger on eBay...



## lawrenceismia (Sep 11, 2006)

According to the seller, it's only been used 2-3 times and it comes with:

"2 Nikon El-Nikkor Lenses (1- 50mm / 1:2.8 and 1- 75mm / 1:4), Gralab Model 300 Timer, Beseler Enlarging Timer, 6 Saunders Negative Carriers (the 6x7cm and 6x6cm carriers are NEW and never used), Saunders 14x11 Easel, Bogen 8x10 Easel, Premier 4 in 1 Easel, Bestwell Grain Focusing Scope, and a Print File Custom Proofer (LK New and Never Used). All the accessories are in excellent shape and some have never been used."

Price isn't really the issue here. The issue here is that Saunders went out of business at one point and I'm not sure if I should buy an enlarger where the parts (if replacing is needed) are not available. However, I'm thinking that since it's only been used 2-3 times and the photos provided of it seem to prove that, it should last me a long time without parts breaking down.

Should I invest in buying this enlarger? What do you think it's lifespan could be?


----------



## Torus34 (Sep 11, 2006)

I can't speak for this particular enlarger, but I have a Chromega which is at least 25 years old and performs beautifully.  It might set your mind at ease to check and see if the particular bulb used in the enlarger is available as a replacement.


----------



## lawrenceismia (Sep 11, 2006)

Torus34 said:
			
		

> I can't speak for this particular enlarger, but I have a Chromega which is at least 25 years old and performs beautifully.  It might set your mind at ease to check and see if the particular bulb used in the enlarger is available as a replacement.



Yes, that does help to set my mind at ease. 

For the bulb type the only description it gives of it is:

Lamp-                                             100W 12V Quartz Halogen Lamp (EFP)

Which I'm guessing is available as a general item.


----------

